# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  مشكلة contact retailer بعد التفليش

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم جاني هاتف
C5 rm-645
يعمل قمت بتفليشه الى الاصدار 71 عربي
تم اتلتفليش لكن الهاتف اشتغل وبمشكلة contact retailer  
هذا هو سجل البرنامج 

```
Connect phone on selected interface...

Read Uniq key data started...


Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
ASIC ID:       000000030000022600010007600C192102031104
CPU ID :       RAPU v11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
PUBLIC ID:     16800019ADDE03441B74A23B4F51594D081A5DC4
ROOT KEY HASH: 916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B
Fetching data, wait...


 - > Reinsert cable and battery, press powerOn button again
 - > For X7, E7 - just waiting, near 1 minute
 - > When BEST start Search Phone - Press PowerOn if needed


Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
[BootRom] : 1st boot Ok!
ASIC ID:       000000030000022600010007600C192102031104
CPU ID :       RAPU v11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID:        00000C35
EM1 ID:        00000C30
PUBLIC ID:     16800019ADDE03441B74A23B4F51594D081A5DC4
ASIC MODE ID:  00
ROOT KEY HASH: 916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B
ROM ID:        E693EF0DAC22615B
Use RAPUv11_2nd.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00500020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use RAPUv11_XSR17_alg.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! :)
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:02 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : blank (Erased or HW failure)
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000050000000500000000
ADL: Reboot


Wait, reconneting...


rap= 16800019ADDE03441B74A23B4F51594D081A5DC4
hash= 916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B
key= 6636CC0B9CA6483C17BDA506B6EA30BF1DFCECB5


Key file updated...


Done!


Connect phone on selected interface...


Phone found!
Series 60 Device detected!
read info...  - Ok


Checking StartUp data ...
-----------------------


IMEI Validation : IMEI Damaged!!!!
- > SIMLOCK , SECURITY Info can be wrong!
- > Need restore NPC backup or RPL




SDD Key status : SDData Damaged!!!!! :(
 - > Do REPAIR SDD , Local SX4 if needed 


CMLA Key status : CMLA key Not exist
SimLock status : SimLock is Ok


Security status : Security Damaged!!!!! :(
 - > Do Local SX4 or Server SX4 , Upload Tune ( checkbox or manual )


-----------------------


PA_SimLock Version : 
PA_SL phone detected


Done!


Repair SL procedure started...


Phone Imei: 12345610654321?
Key file exists, no need to read...
Check phone mode...
Phone in Local mode
Seting Test mode... wait...
Test mode set
Writing SimLock Data...   Error
Repair fail...! ( SL3 phone? )


Using : RM-645.pp
Operating mode is OK, no need change...


Write 50 element(s)...
Writen : 50 elements
Done!


Elapsed: 00:00:00


Connect phone on selected interface...


Phone found!
Series 60 Device detected!
read info...  - Ok


Backup Certificates now...
Backup CRT308 data...
CRT308 Backup Created
Check communication with phone....
Reboot....
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
[BootRom] : 1st boot Ok!
ASIC ID:       000000030000022600010007600C192102031104
CPU ID :       RAPU v11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID:        00000C35
EM1 ID:        00000C30
PUBLIC ID:     16800019ADDE03441B74A23B4F51594D081A5DC4
ASIC MODE ID:  00
ROOT KEY HASH: 916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B
ROM ID:        E693EF0DAC22615B
Use RAPUv11_2nd.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00500020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use RAPUv11_XSR17_alg.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! :)
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:02 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : blank (Erased or HW failure)
ADL: Reading certificates...


Reading NPC certificate...
IMEI : 352421051130575
Reading CCC certificate...
Reading HWC certificate...
Reading R&D certificate...
Reading VARIANT certificate...
Reading PARTNERC certificate...
Reading MDM_KEYS certificate...
ADL: Reading certificates done! :)
ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000050000000500000000
ADL: Reboot


NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved...


RPL saved : C:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\352421051130575_CRT_2nd.rpl


All done, Disconnecting


Elapsed: 00:00:05
Connect phone on selected interface...




Phone found!
Series 60 Device detected!
read info...  - Ok


Reboot....
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
[BootRom] : 1st boot Ok!
ASIC ID:       000000030000022600010007600C192102031104
CPU ID :       RAPU v11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID:        00000C35
EM1 ID:        00000C30
PUBLIC ID:     16800019ADDE03441B74A23B4F51594D081A5DC4
ASIC MODE ID:  00
ROOT KEY HASH: 916F75217F32081248B15C38DFC8E81B
ROM ID:        E693EF0DAC22615B
Use RAPUv11_2nd.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00500020
Req : XSR 1.6
Use RAPUv11_XSR17_alg.fg  ,  Rev : 3.0  Ver : 12.14.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! :)
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:01 
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
ADL: Check mode
Select ASIC [C900]
PAPUBkeys : blank (Erased or HW failure)
ADL: phone is in flash mode


Reading NPC certificate...
IMEI : 352421051130575
Reading CCC certificate...
Reading HWC certificate...
Reading R&D certificate...
Reading VARIANT certificate...
Reading PARTNERC certificate...
Reading MDM_KEYS certificate...
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved...


RPL saved : C:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\352421051130575_CRT_2nd.rpl


Trying read spr block , wait ...
Get phone data...
Get flash data...
SPR Read Ok!
Spr saved to : 352421051130575.spr


ADL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000050000000500000000
ADL: Reboot


Processing SimLock extraction....
Checking readed data, wait few seconds
ID_INFO : ICPR82_11w16.3.14/16-11-12/RM-745
#1st block Ok [SLT]
#2nd block Ok [SHA]
#3rd block Ok [SIG]
Initial data found, start fun...
SimLock RPL saved : c:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\352421051130575_SIM.rpl
SimLock PM  saved : c:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\352421051130575_SIM.pm
Done!


Elapsed: 00:00:28


Phone disconected!


Connect phone on selected interface...


Phone found!
Series 60 Device detected!
read info...  - Ok


Phone disconected!



Connect phone on selected interface...
```

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> السلام عليكم جاني هاتف
> C5 rm-645
> يعمل قمت بتفليشه الى الاصدار 71 عربي
> تم اتلتفليش لكن الهاتف اشتغل وبمشكلة contact retailer  
> هذا هو سجل البرنامج 
> 
> ```
> Connect phone on selected interface...
> 
> ...

   اخي اولا هذا الهاتف sl3 وليس مدعوم سوبردونجل مجاني يتم اصلاحه على atf box بعد التفعيل ب40 كريدت تانيا قم بتجربة تفليشه مرة اخرى بفلاشة غير التى قمت بالتفليش بها ويجب ان تكون نفس الاصدارV71.005 هيظبط ان شاء الله

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ماتخاف مادمت مصحح خيار الbackup في دونجل   Infinty(BEST فأنت في السليم
وعلشان تاخد احتياطك اعمل نسخ للملفات على دسك اخر علشان السريال والpm السليم مايضيع..وهتعرفو بمقارنة السريال خلف البطارية مع ملفات الباكأب للبست فى الC

----------


## كفاح الجريح

يوجد شئ محيرني
الهاتف حسب الملصق c5 rm 645
عند ربطه يظهر c5 rm745

----------


## كفاح الجريح

حللت المشكلة بعد عناء طويل وكالاتي الهاتف حسب الملصق هو c5 rm 645 فجربت فلاشة rm 745 c5 بعدها عملت erase rpl ثم عملت نسخة rpl من هاتف اخر يعمل والحمدلله حللت المشكلة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> حللت المشكلة بعد عناء طويل وكالاتي الهاتف حسب الملصق هو c5 rm 645 فجربت فلاشة rm 745 c5 بعدها عملت erase rpl ثم عملت نسخة rpl من هاتف اخر يعمل والحمدلله حللت المشكلة

 *
مبروك * *ولو ان فكرة نسخ rpl من هاتف اخر مش منطقية هدا نوكيا سمبيان sl3 نظام s60 حبيبي مش mtk ولsamsung*

----------


## كفاح الجريح

منكم نستفيد استاذ
لم الفكرة غير منطقية

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> منكم نستفيد استاذ لم الفكرة غير منطقية

 *الخطوة المنطقية: 
اخز نسخة احطياتية للRPL+PM ثم عمل Erase flsh+Erase pm+rpl ثم تفليش الهاتف بالفلاش الصحيح ومن ثم أرجاع RPL+PM الحقيقين المأخوز لهم backup  مسبقا من النسخة الاحطياتية ثم عمل All Reast Settings** 
وعلي العموم الموضوع خلص بحل المشكلة مهما كانت السبل.................ألف مبروك
تم إغلاق الموضوع* *تحياتي: شمس الدين فكتوري*

----------

